# Siemens STARTER auf XP Mode erkennt FU nicht(USB)



## JoelLinn (3 August 2011)

Moin, hab in der Firma 2 Siemens G120C Frequenzumrichter angeschafft, die sind neu raus gekommen. Habe dann gestern STARTER auf meinem Win 7 Pc im XP Mode installiert(hat überhaupt nicht lange gedauert). 

Beim anschließen des FUs und weiterleiten des USB Ports erkennt Win XP den FU nach ein paar Sekunden als G120, merke ohne C(im Gerätemanager).
Die software STARTER jedoch will auf verrecken nicht connecten, habe dann festgestellt das die neuen SSPs oder wie die heißen nicht installiert waren und hab die dann aus dem gedownloadeten Ordner nachinstalliert, 
nun ist auch der G120C in der Geräteliste der Software, allerdings erkennt STARTER immer noch kein gerät am USB Port. 

Gibt es irgendein spezielles ritual das man tanzen muss, oder kennt einer das Problem?


----------



## bike (3 August 2011)

JoelLinn schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendein spezielles ritual das man tanzen muss, oder kennt einer das Problem?



Eigentlich ist es mit tanzen nicht getan.
Bei dem XP Modus wird die USB nicht fehlerfrei durchgereicht.
Mit Virtualbox und einem XP als Gast funktioniert es bei mir. 


bike


----------



## JoelLinn (3 August 2011)

dann probiere ich mal eine vBox. wie gesagt, installieren geht ja schnell.. 
hatte nur  gehofft den integrationsmodus der fenster nutzen zu können.


----------

